

Creating Product Tours with Hopscotch - superkerplunk
http://engineering.linkedin.com/incubator/creating-product-tours-hopscotch

======
mindcrime
Oh, my... this is very, very, very cool. I'm stunned nobody is talking about
this. This is probably one of the coolest new projects I've found out about
via HN in, like, forever.

I can absolutely see us using this for product tours of two of our projects,
which will make our public "demo" servers FAR more useful. The timing is
nearly perfect as well, as we're just starting to promote the demos to people
a bit.

Our products fall into the "enterprise software" space and are, to be quite
honest, a bit complex in some places. Well, it's not so much that they're
complex, as some functionality won't be intuitively obvious to people without
some guidance and hand-holding. Once you know it's there in the first place,
and the basic concept, it isn't hard to use. So for us, this is nearly perfect
as a way to let the product itself be the tutorial / guide.

I'd just started recording some screencasts, and we'll probably still want
those as well, but this will definitely complement that very well.

All in all, I'd say this is mondo radical!

